# Line up for the 2009 Big Apple BBQ



## Bobberqer (Mar 14, 2009)

Couple of new entries this year.. I can already feel my belt buckle 
screaming for mercy   .. if anyone is going to attend let me know


Kenny Callaghan, Blue Smoke, New York, NY
Kansas City Ribs 

Pete Daversa, Hill Country, New York, NY
Beef Brisket 

Joe Duncan, Baker’s Ribs, Dallas, TX
Beef Brisket 

Jimmy Hagood, BlackJack BBQ, Charleston, SC
Pulled Pork Shoulder 

Chris Lilly, Big Bob Gibson Bar-B-Q, Decatur, AL
Pulled Pork Shoulder 

Patrick Martin, Martin’s Bar-B-Que Joint, Nolensville, TN (NEW)
Whole Hog 

Mike Mills, 17th Street Bar & Grill, Murphysboro, IL, Memphis Championship Barbecue, Las Vegas, NV
Baby Back Ribs 

Ed Mitchell, The Pit, Raleigh, NC
Whole Hog 

Garry Roark, Ubon’s “Champion’s Choice”, Yazoo City, MS
Pulled Pork Shoulder 

Drew Robinson, Jim ’N Nick’s Bar-B-Q, Birmingham, AL (NEW)
Smoked Sausage 

Michael Rodriguez, The Salt Lick BBQ, Driftwood, TX
Beef Brisket & Sausage 

John Stage, Dinosaur Bar-B-Que, New York, NY
Pulled Pork Shoulder 

John Wheeler, Rack & Soul, New York, NY
Baby Back Ribs 

Ed Wilson, Wilson’s Barbeque, Fairfield, CT
Texas-Style Brisket


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 14, 2009)

Man, some big guns there already.  Mike Mills is on my "to meet" list.


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 14, 2009)

you cannot meet a more normal, natural guy...Ask Uncle Bubba, Witt, Bruse, and Rag... come on up


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 15, 2009)

Mike Mills is wonderful truly I have to echo what they have said. HE is a really normal guy.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, I had the pleasure of meeting Mike while I was competing at the Jack in '07.  Great guy.  Super super nice and very humble.


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had the pleasure of meeting Mike while I was competing at the Jack in '07.  Great guy.  Super super nice and very humble.



Mikes a great guy....he invited me to hang at his site so I wouldn't be embarrassed by Uncle Bubbas' turn ins that Bruce and Wittdog were screwing up.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 16, 2009)

Rag said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 16, 2009)

Rag said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Witt, better not let Lynn see this from Rag...she did the boxes if you recall.  

Bruce was there???


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 25, 2009)

Rag said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## U2CANQUE (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats on the great job opportunity....should be a hellova ride!


----------

